# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Components >  [VB6] Dump - A hex dump Class

## dilettante

Yes, you've seen lots of hex dump programs and code.  Here is one that may be a little different though.

Adding Dump.cls to your Project not only gives you a quick and easy way to dump a String or a Byte Array at runtime, it will also give you a nice dump in the Immediate window when a breakpoint or an exception occurs.  Great for debugging.  In the Immediate window just type:

?Dump(<string or byte array>)

See the comment at the head of Demo.frm to see how to try it out.  Adding Dump.cls to your own Project is all it takes to make it available there.


Source only, since this is to be added to your Project.

----------

